# Labor started



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's almost 2 am and Lindsay you are in so much trouble for saying she will have them at 3 in the am!! LMAO I'm in for a long morning and I will report when they are all born then post video and pictures. Wish us luck! :woof:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG YAY!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If this is a false alarm she is really in trouble!! I don't think it is but she has fooled me before!! lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao- well she's already late so this better be the real deal!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

well.... howdid it go?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

6 am no puppies yet but her nesting is becoming frantic. I took her back to bed after an hour of staring at her and slept a few more hours before she woke me up again. Vixen did this for 7 hours before she had her pups so I think we have a long morning! So close!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omggggg cant wait!


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

cant wait to see what the pups markings are like, and how they progress together, please keep posted


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no I have to go to work! They better be here when I get home. No one look at pictures with out me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was getting worried because we have not had puppies yet but Cheryl said she might do this all day! ARG just have them already!!! lol it will happen sometime today.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

its been 10 minutes... any pups yet?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG. I thought you were talking about you I was like nooooooo.
lol
I am super excited I can't wait to see there little faces.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG No puppies yet?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

any word??? OMG Siren hurry up, we are all anxiously waiting


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG are they here? what the !!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am home! Got off early just for them! They can come now


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

PUPPPIIIEEESS!! Im nervously watching this thread haha, what time is it over there now? in in NZ and its 10.41am hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa?????? come one we are all dying here, any news?? pics??? updates?? come on


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I want the one that is the most trouble to get out!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

* Taps Screen * Hello ?????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Taps Back* Hi


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The puppies are too comfy in there.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG are they here yet hows momma doin?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I want the one that is the most trouble to get out!


Loll the stubborn one eh ........ good luck loll 
Looks like their all pretty stubborn .......


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol AP that wont be possible because obviously PK gave me her addy and told me to help myself!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> lol AP that wont be possible because obviously PK gave me her addy and told me to help myself!


She said mine was gonna be put in a stamped envelope and send before you get there You wouldn't even get to peek!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

waiting........ waiting........ !!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just sit on her and squeeze them lil' bastids out.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Just sit on her and squeeze them lil' bastids out.


ROFL!

This is one of those times where a webcam set up would be prefect! I can't wait to hear the news...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Make her go for a hike! That got my daughter to come out. lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys!!! Lisa just texted me, Siren's had 2 girls and 2 boys so far! Congrats Lisa and Siren  so far, at least... heehee!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

One more boy to that!!! So far: 3 boys, 2 girls!!!! :woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats my boy I know it! I feel it! Oh wait I wanted a girl......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lmao I told her he was mine! But then again, I'm not getting one at all! LMAO!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

4 boys, 2 girls!!!! And she's still going! Maybe another girl in there for ya Holly  hahahha


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

YAY! More puppies!! I'm stayin' up for this!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Waiting for the clock to hit 11:30....its 11:27 over here in Ohio


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> 4 boys, 2 girls!!!! And she's still going! Maybe another girl in there for ya Holly  hahahha


Shes stubborn! I know shes the one for me :woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha name her Oddball Holly!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Or Brawny, Lavender, Ambrosia, Peewee, Nickel, Finale, or Cherish!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Frenzy ..... Or Basch I have been thinking of names for months!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wooooohoooooooo


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Aww, Frenzy's cute


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO, let's do this Siren, OMG I SOOOOOOO wish I could have a pup, would take a boy in hearbeat


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All that agility you think she should be in shape to pop these guys right out


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sooooo the count is still 6 and I think there may be one more but I am not to sure. Siren knows I wanted females so as an act of defiance she only had two!! lol
I have some great looking males and I will get at least a few pictures up tonight give me some time I'm tired! I have to bend over the whelp box for hours and my baby is NOT HAPPY! lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> All that agility you think she should be in shape to pop these guys right out


Loll you arse ! I am lmao @ your comments ...... 
She doesn't want to give up that extra mommy attention she gets to some pups!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yodaleigheehoo!!  Thats for Siren


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WOOHOOO!!!!! PUPPIESSSS!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS! At least tell us the colors!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

bah i fell asleep and missed all the fun!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Sooooo the count is still 6 and I think there may be one more but I am not to sure. Siren knows I wanted females so as an act of defiance she only had two!! lol
> I have some great looking males and I will get at least a few pictures up tonight give me some time I'm tired! I have to bend over the whelp box for hours and my baby is NOT HAPPY! lol


Wake up and post pics already!!!


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

so tell me where you live so i can get me my puppys and my momma dog =] or you can look away lol and ill stick one up my shirt =]


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

so 7 puppies? if so i win cause i said 7 first!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> She said mine was gonna be put in a stamped envelope and send before you get there You wouldn't even get to peek!


lol dang it! Ill have to stop the mailman I suppose lol  

Are you getting a girl? What are you naming her? Im so excited for you. Siren is SO gorgeous!

What are the colors? Dang it I thought for sure there would be pixies here lol!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NO PICS YET?!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa!? You awake yet? We want pix!! OMG! So much excitement!! Ugh... I wanna see the puppies already!! I love babies!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I fell asleep!! I will post pictures now! sadly we lost one of the males last night. I have no clue what happened he seemed healthy and was big but when I checked on them at about 2am he was dead. It did not look like she squished him and he was warm so I tried CPR but he was already gone.  Some times it happens it just sucks


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww..i was afraid of that


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the puppy  I'm glad that they rest are doing well and so is momma!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

PICTURESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww poor little baby.  Sorry to hear that Lisa, but glad to see the other pups are doing well! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the lost pup.


----------

